# Interpreter



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

Once in spain is it easy to get an interpreter to help with all the form filling at the town halls for schools, healthcare, tenant agreements etc?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bristol76 said:


> Once in spain is it easy to get an interpreter to help with all the form filling at the town halls for schools, healthcare, tenant agreements etc?


In a word yes....

Many towns (including Jávea) have free assistance for non-Spanish speakers at the town hall.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Bristol76 said:


> Once in spain is it easy to get an interpreter to help with all the form filling at the town halls for schools, healthcare, tenant agreements etc?


I think the free service that @Xabiachica refers to is only available in towns where they have a large expat presence.

Ontinyent, for example doesn't but there are interpreters available ().


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think the free service that @Xabiachica refers to is only available in towns where they have a large expat presence.
> 
> Ontinyent, for example doesn't but there are interpreters available ().


That's why I said 'many' - & from the OP's posts he's looking for an expat presence  

Of course the free town hall services won't go to the doctors etc with you, nor translate contracts - but interpreters & translators are usually easy to track down.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> That's why I said 'many' - & from the OP's posts he's looking for an expat presence
> 
> Of course the free town hall services won't go to the doctors etc with you, nor translate contracts - but interpreters & translators are usually easy to track down.


... but he was also asking about schools in Ontinyent so I thought I ought to explain what happens here.


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> In a word yes....
> 
> Many towns (including Jávea) have free assistance for non-Spanish speakers at the town hall.


Thank you, i only know a little of spanish (at the mo I'm still learning) and i know i won't be fluent enough to be able to understand it all lol, i read on another post somewhere about there being no english speaking at a town hall (not sure where) and thats scared me x:noidea:


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> That's why I said 'many' - & from the OP's posts he's looking for an expat presence
> 
> Of course the free town hall services won't go to the doctors etc with you, nor translate contracts - but interpreters & translators are usually easy to track down.


Im a woman  lol. Yes I'm looking for a expat presence, bigger the better lol. Oniyent was one of the places we were considering but have decided to find a property in Javea x


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> ... but he was also asking about schools in Ontinyent so I thought I ought to explain what happens here.


Im a she  lol. Yes we were considering Ontinyent you are very correct, thank you for remembering. We've now decided to look at villas to rent in Javea now x


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Bristol76 said:


> Thank you, i only know a little of spanish (at the mo I'm still learning) and i know i won't be fluent enough to be able to understand it all lol, i read on another post somewhere about there being no english speaking at a town hall (not sure where) and thats scared me x:noidea:


There's no English translation in Malaga town hall or pretty much anywhere in Malaga. But there are people always volunteering to help me out - neighbours, friends and family. At this point I don't need a translator, so I'm paying it forward by helping out others for translation. Just ask, and you will probably be pleasantly surprised as to who is willing to lend a helping hand.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bristol76 said:


> Im a woman  lol. Yes I'm looking for a expat presence, bigger the better lol. Oniyent was one of the places we were considering but have decided to find a property in Javea x


oops!

I'm notorious for confusing gender....... 

since you're looking at Jávea, get in touch with Jo at http://www.sunsetspanishproperty.com/

or Michelle at http://www.villamia.net/


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> oops!
> 
> I'm notorious for confusing gender.......
> 
> ...



Thank you, I've just emailed about one of the properties x


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> In a word yes....
> 
> Many towns (including Jávea) have free assistance for non-Spanish speakers at the town hall.


Where in Javea do you live? x


----------

